# Partially cathedral ceiling paint



## skiflyer (Apr 7, 2017)

New (to us) house, every wall and ceiling had been freshly primed before we moved in, so I've not seen a splash of color on any surface.

Master bedroom has a semi-cathedral ceiling (not sure the proper terminology), were chosing paint color for the walls that is a grey with a hint of green. Leaving the ceiling primer white. But the transition angle (which doesn't go all the way around, but probably 80%) is confusing me.

I'm thinking I'm supposed to go with the same color, but a shade or two lighter.

Any one have input on this? (And no, the curtains aren't staying)









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Since the walls are fairly tall, I'd paint the angles and the ceiling the same color. It can be white, 1/4 or 1/2 tint of the wall color or the same as the wall - no set rules, whatever pleases you and yours.


----------



## Leopard2 (Nov 24, 2019)

Why do builders do these ceilings????? I'd run your wall color up the transition wall area.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Down here we call that a 'tray ceiling', also seen spelled 'trey'. The idea is that it looks like an upside down tray.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, called a tray ceiling. Tray is part of ceiling and normally painted same as ceiling, I am pretty sure. At least mine is.

But you can do whatever you like. No rules. Funny story --- my friends just bought a recently built house --- builder decided to paint great room vaulted ceiling black. I think its supposed to be some kind of fashion statement. Very high ceiling, so not really DIY friendly to my friends. Just the same, I would wager that by the time I visit, its white.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

All of the tray ceilings I've painted were in the middle of the ceiling with a flat area of ceiling between it and the wall. Some trays will be several feet from the wall while others will be a lot closer. The majority of them were painted with the ceiling paint.


----------

